# Moving to Beijing



## ikreton

Hello! I just accepted a position in Beijing in the Shunyi district. I have done some research and I hope I'm not asking redundant questions. Any input is appreciated.

1. I am 6'3" tall. How high are the typical ceilings in the newer compounds in Shunyi?
2. I am getting mixed answers on clothes. Some sites say you can buy anything there, some say you need to bring everything. I wear a 2X t-shirt and size 15 shoe. What do you think?
3. What are the electronics that I absolutely need to bring with me?
4. I have a Kindle Fire. Can I still buy US books just like I do over here now?
5. How do most people get from Shunyi to the city to go out to bars/clubs?

Thanks!


----------



## ikreton

No rush though.


----------



## nick965

*China*

Hi ikreton,

Your hight is not an issue 

Don’t worry about anything in China, they have everything, just bring money.

There will be plenty of bars and clubs in Shunyi, just look for KTV signs, if you want to move a round the city just use the subway.


----------



## GrahamWeifang

Shunyi is way out, way past the airport, a long drag into city center.
Best part of an hour
Line 15.
Then line 13 south, 
Then line 2 clockwise or anticlock wise
Then if you really want city center than line 1 

But there will be stuff in Shunyi any way

No need bring any thing.
Just money.

Gra.

edit, I should have said, the airport is way out North East of City center.


----------



## ikreton

nick965 said:


> Hi ikreton,
> 
> Your hight is not an issue
> 
> Don’t worry about anything in China, they have everything, just bring money.
> 
> There will be plenty of bars and clubs in Shunyi, just look for KTV signs, if you want to move a round the city just use the subway.


What does KTV mean?


----------



## ikreton

GrahamWeifang said:


> Shunyi is way out, way past the airport, a long drag into city center.
> Best part of an hour
> Line 15.
> Then line 13 south,
> Then line 2 clockwise or anticlock wise
> Then if you really want city center than line 1
> 
> But there will be stuff in Shunyi any way
> 
> No need bring any thing.
> Just money.
> 
> Gra.
> 
> edit, I should have said, the airport is way out North East of City center.


I can barely find shoes that fit here, you're telling me it is easier there?


----------



## Vincent China

ikreton said:


> What does KTV mean?


Hi,

KTV is Karaoke, it's very famous here in China.
Most of chinese people enjoy it on friday and saturday evening..

Vincent


----------



## GrahamWeifang

ikreton said:


> I can barely find shoes that fit here, you're telling me it is easier there?


.
Many places in Beijing have over size shoes.
Generally you can pick up, up to size 46, about size 12, in a few "Non Beijing" shoe stores.

Beijing, almost any thing is available, or they will make for you.

Gra.


----------



## mandrew

I would bring clothes and shoes. 
My ipad seems to have no problems with getting American books, but I'm not sure if that is true for the Kindle as well.


----------



## natesiy

Ceilings are fine. There are a lot of tall Chinese people in the north part of China. (Beijing northbound) and Shunyi has a lot of big properties there, so no issues with ceiling height. 

Clothes you should bring. Don't rely on finding your size and style. It's rare to find those sizes here in Beijing. Size 46+ (size 12) you need to go to foreign places to buy, usually in the city center. Shunyi is far out there, usually an hour drive. 

Electronics, bring your own stuff. But China probably has a bigger selection of electronics than back in the US or Canada. They have wider ranges, from $15 USD cellphones up to the $10,000 USD Vertus. 

Kindle fire i'm not sure. You can always use your VPN and "spoof" your machine into thinking your still in the states. 

People in Shunyi are a different breed than the "normal" expats. They're usually here in the expat package so wages are higher, housing is included, car and driver maybe. That's just in general, but most people in Shunyi that I know of have drivers and cars. You can always get taxis anywhere to go downtown and the subway lines have now opened up over there, but the subways close down at 11pm, so coming back from the bar, it's probably not an option. They got some stuff around Shunyi as well, but not the same as DT Beijing.


----------



## greenpath

There are shops selling shoes and clothes for expat sizes. You can find them near the south gate of Altar of the Sun.


----------



## ikreton

Thank you very much!


----------



## USAGary

Be ready for the amount of helpful Chinese people. They really do try to assist foreigners. They feel it is a reflection of all Chinese to the world. Be sure to represent as well as they do.


----------



## ikreton

Getting closer and closer. I'm still waiting on my employer to send me a letter to apply for my visa though. This is the tough part...waiting.


----------



## USAGary

BTW, I am a small guy... only 6'1 and size 11 shoe but I have had no problem finding any wearables here in Wuhan (China's 4th largest city). So Beijing is like mentioned, they have it in stock or they make it for you (and lightning fast). Don't forget the exchange rate usually makes it all a great deal for American dollars. Don't be afraid or hesitant to wear a facemask for the pollution, it is very common here now. But don't fret, the times are changing and that problem is being dealt with. Most of all, don't buy all the Western slams on China. It is a fine country in which to live and work.


----------



## GrahamWeifang

USAGary said:


> BTW, Most of all, don't buy all the Western slams on China. It is a fine country in which to live and work.


.
.
This is the best part of Gary's post.
My take is that the "failed" foreigners, always look for some one to blame, and turn to blaming China as a country.

In my 4 years here, I have enjoyed every day.


GW


----------



## natesiy

GrahamWeifang said:


> .
> 
> My take is that the "failed" foreigners, always look for some one to blame, and turn to blaming China as a country.
> 
> GW


This does happen quite often, but it's not because they've failed, it's because it's difficult to adjust to a new way of life. A portion of it is the country and how it's so different, but the other part of it is how one reacts to the changes. 

I can't say in my 10 years here that I've LOVED every day of it. That would be nuts! There are good days and bad days like life in any other country. They's pros and cons living here. That's life...anywhere you live. 
What ultimately determines wether you "success" or "fail" here is your ability to adjust to the lifestyle. Some people can, some can't, life goes on...just in another country.


----------



## ChinaPanda

hope you enjoy your time stay in Beijing.


----------



## ColinF

I have been living in China since 1998 and in Beijing since 2003 but I have only just joined this forum. I am glad to see that at least someone has give you sound advice. 

I agree with Natesiy.

Ceilings no problem.
Clothing should be okay.
Shoes will be a problem, standard shop only go up to 44 (I wear 46).
Shunyi is a Beijing District not a single point. Assumedly the OP will be living in the Shunyi Villa Area (near the Exhibition Centre and International Schools). 

This part of Shunyi is NOT out past the Airport. It is between the airport and the CBD (Central Business District). (and for the sake of trivia lovers the airport is under the jurisdiction of the Chaoyang District not Shunyi)

It is an Expat enclave consisting of gated communities far in distance and mentality from those living downtown in the CBD.

The person who was talking about KTV in Shunyi has obviously not been to Expat Shunyi.

To live there a car is essential. Most expats that have cars do not self-drive but hire a car w/driver.


----------



## ColinF

@ Nathan will you and your electric bikes be at the 1st Beijing Environment and Sustainability Fair on 15 June? I don't remember seeing you listed as an exhibitor.


----------



## ikreton

Thanks for your post! I'm leaving in about 8 days so ready or not here I come!



ColinF said:


> I have been living in China since 1998 and in Beijing since 2003 but I have only just joined this forum. I am glad to see that at least someone has give you sound advice.
> 
> I agree with Natesiy.
> 
> Ceilings no problem.
> Clothing should be okay.
> Shoes will be a problem, standard shop only go up to 44 (I wear 46).
> Shunyi is a Beijing District not a single point. Assumedly the OP will be living in the Shunyi Villa Area (near the Exhibition Centre and International Schools).
> 
> This part of Shunyi is NOT out past the Airport. It is between the airport and the CBD (Central Business District). (and for the sake of trivia lovers the airport is under the jurisdiction of the Chaoyang District not Shunyi)
> 
> It is an Expat enclave consisting of gated communities far in distance and mentality from those living downtown in the CBD.
> 
> The person who was talking about KTV in Shunyi has obviously not been to Expat Shunyi.
> 
> To live there a car is essential. Most expats that have cars do not self-drive but hire a car w/driver.


----------



## ColinF

Have a safe flight and welcome to Beijing.

If you need any help feel free to contact me and if you want to meet people I will be happy to recommend networking events, get-togethers etc.

And if you want more for less there has recently been launched a discount card that gives discounts at some of the better places in Beijing including bars, restaurants, hospitals, clubs, visa services, travel agents etc.

I'm not sure what the rules are on this forum and whether it is permissible to post links.


----------



## jennymom

Hey man I would not suggest moving into China. They are living in very polluted enviroment...


----------

